
Show HN: Inoffice – Voice chat for remote teams to encourage small talks - valehelle
https://www.inoffice.chat
======
valehelle
Hi everyone, My company has allowed us to work remotely since the pandemic and
although it's great but I do miss the office small talks I used to have with
my colleague. The asynchronous nature of tools like Teams and Slack makes it
unsuited for small conversations so after a 2 days hack I created
[https://www.inoffice.chat](https://www.inoffice.chat).

There are some things that make it different from other solutions.

\- It is voice only. The reason for this is because I believe voice is less
intrusive than video and not everyone is on their best looks when working
remotely.

\- No calling concept, you can just click a button and voice chat instantly. I
want to make the process of talking to your colleague as friction less as
possible.

\- See who is talking with who and join instantly. Just like in real office,
I'm hoping this would encourage you to talk more with your colleague. I hope
you guys give it a try. Thanks!

